# [Russian NR] 5x5 Official Average of 5 1:03.42 - Vladislav Shavelskiy



## shavelsky vlad (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## OLLiver (Aug 31, 2015)

GJ MAN!


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 31, 2015)

noice!


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 31, 2015)

That is the quietest 5x5


----------

